# Fat injections/Breast Reconstruction



## kdhecb1 (May 8, 2009)

What is the CPT code for Fat injection to breasts to correct asymmetry breast. We are doing a revision of reconstructed breast 19380. Dr. may also perform Fat injection. Can anyone advise? Thank you.


----------



## mzemla309 (May 11, 2009)

Per CPT Corner September 2007:

Q:If a fat injection is performed, should I use 1195X or 15770?

A:15770-52

Codes 11950-11954 ("subcutaneous injecton of fililng material") are generally used for "off the shelf" injectables (e.g. collagen).  They do not require a donor site of preparation of a graft.  An autogenous fat graft requires a donor site, perparaton of the fat tissue, then injection into the recipient site.  15770 better reflects the expertise and physician time and work in performing fat grafts tahn does the 1195X series.

Since the descriptor for 15770 reads "Graft derma-fat-fascia," append modifier -52 to indicate taht the graft does not include dermis or fascia.


----------



## ctidwell (May 13, 2009)

We have always used 20926 with no problems with payment.


----------



## kristy2 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Similar case...*

I have a very similar case.  The doc harvested the fat via aspiration from the abdomen.  How should I code that?  15770 & 20926 both indicate open incision to obtain the fat.  Should I use 15877, lipectomy of trunk?  Can I also use 11950-11954 to include the implanting of the fat?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2009)

20926 is a code for harvesting tissue/fat via an open incision,  
11950-11954 is for injection of filling material to include collagen, autologous fat, synthetic surgical compound.
The 15770 is an open procedure to apply a graft.
I am not in agreement to use the 15770 with a 52 modifier, as the full description of the 11950-11954 code says everything you did.
as far as harvesting of the fat, it is generally considered to be part of the procedure unless you did do this via an incision.


----------

